

The Dart Team Welcomes TypeScript - eranation
http://news.dartlang.org/2012/10/the-dart-team-welcomes-typescript.html

======
contextfree
Wonder if there would be any performance gains to be had from targeting
Typescript at Dart VM? :)

~~~
spankalee
There might be some interesting things that could be done with
TypeScript<->Dart interop. If you look at TypeScript as a way to add types to
existing JS code, Dart might be able to use that type information to create
interfaces for JS objects.

------
mulya
I think it's really nice of them... having Google say something nice about
something Microsoft did is not taken for granted, and feels more like just
talented people aknowledging the work of other talented people.

~~~
marshray
Agree, very classy. I think everyone involved has had enough of the Javascript
stalemate and is ready to move on.

